
Likelike Online: The Tiniest Mmorpg - Kinrany
https://github.com/molleindustria/likelike-online
======
Kinrany
Seems to have been hugged to death even before this post. Anyone want to host
their own instance?

A blog post: [https://www.molleindustria.org/blog/likelike-
online/](https://www.molleindustria.org/blog/likelike-online/)

